# The Christian Case Against Contraception



## ClayPot (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone on the Puritanboard read The Christian Case Against Contraception: Making the Case from Historical, Biblical, Systematic, and Practical Theology & Ethics by Bryan C Hodge? If so, what were your thoughts. My wife and I continue to process through the contraception issue, and this may be the next book we consider reading through. We have already read A Full Quiver: Family Planning and the Lordship of Christ by Rick and Jan Hess. 

Here's the amazon link: Amazon.com: The Christian Case Against Contraception: Making the Case from Historical, Biblical, Systematic, and Practical Theology & Ethics (9781608990108): Bryan C Hodge: Books


----------



## dudley (Jul 9, 2010)

I have not read that book however a good article is :
May Christians Use Birth Control?
Rev. Richard D. Phillips • Question Box
Tenth Presbyterian Church, Philadelphia • July 30, 2000
Copyright reserved • Internet access via Tenth Presbyterian Church - Philadelphia, PA: Home


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 9, 2010)

dudley said:


> I have not read that book however a good article is :
> May Christians Use Birth Control?
> Rev. Richard D. Phillips • Question Box
> Tenth Presbyterian Church, Philadelphia • July 30, 2000
> Copyright reserved • Internet access via Tenth Presbyterian Church - Philadelphia, PA: Home



Thanks Dudley! We appreciate all the help we can get.


----------

